# Jason Quick: Off-season goals



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Yesterday on Comcast's "talkin ball" Jason Quick said the Blazers have two goals this summer:

**Upgrade at PG*
**Lockdown defender at the three*

It would require a sign-and-trade but our answer at PG is currently in Toronto -- Jose Calderon. 

The lockdown defender at the three? ...Make a run at Ron Artest? :biggrin:


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

-Sonny- said:


> Yesterday on Comcast's "talkin ball" Jason Quick said the Blazers have two goals this summer:
> 
> **Upgrade at PG*
> **Lockdown defender at the three*
> ...


I highly doubt we'll pursue Artest. Portland wants to maintain an image.

And I really don't know what it'll take to get Calderon. Highly doubt even something like Jack+Outlaw+First round pick would work. We might need to package Fernandez.

And don't say trade Aldridge.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Artest ... hmmm

I have to say it might not hurt to have one "crazy" on the team ... but "Artest Crazy" might be too much. So many questions would be raised about KP's stated goal of bringing in character guys, not characters.

But just for a second try to imagine this lineup and tell me it wouldn't send chills down the spine of opposing teams

Blake/[PG to be determined]
Roy/Fernandez
Artest/Jones
LMA/Outlaw
Oden/Przybilla

frankly I wouldn't mind seeing the team make a run at J-Chill in a sign and trade, and hopefully get either a decent PG through the draft or package picks and players to get somebody worthwhile at point.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I would be all over Calderon and Artest, but I don't think Calderon will be available for what we will be willing to offer, and I don't think that KP would be to hot on Artest.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Well, KP has said that once you build a strong locker room full of good guys and good leaders, then you can go and take chances on guys. The thing with Artest is I don't trust him to be a team player. If he's willing to be at best a 3rd option then OK. I don't think Artest would we willing to though.

AS for Calderon, thanks, but no thanks. Nice player but the Blazers can do better. I can already see Paul and Williams blowing by him. I'd like to have a PG who's strength is defense/pressuring the ball. Blazers will need it in the future against Paul and Williams.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

RoyToy said:


> AS for Calderon, thanks, but no thanks. Nice player but the Blazers can do better. I can already see Paul and Williams blowing by him. I'd like to have a PG who's strength is defense/pressuring the ball. Blazers will need it in the future against Paul and Williams.


Here is list of all the point guards that have a higher PER than Calderon:
Chris Paul
Chauncey Billups
Steve Nash

Thats it. The Blazers will not be able to get him, so there is no real point in discussing it, but he is one hell of a PG. Might not be a defensive PG specialist, but does everything else well, and is not bad on D.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The only thing about Calderon is that he's not a good defender, IIRC. But still, I think you put Roy on the other team's best back court player, and you're just about covered.

The only problem is that Toronto's asking price will be very high. But I don't see Toronto going into training camp with him and Ford competing for the starting spot.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

GOD said:


> Here is list of all the point guards that have a higher PER than Calderon:
> *Chris Paul
> Chauncey Billups
> Steve Nash*
> Thats it. The Blazers will not be able to get him, so there is no real point in discussing it, but he is one hell of a PG. Might not be a defensive PG specialist, but does everything else well, and is not bad on D.


How could you forget D-Will!


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

B-Roy said:


> How could you forget D-Will!


Nothing was forgotten. JC's PER is higher than D-Will's this year. D-Will is 5th, however.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

GOD said:


> Here is list of all the point guards that have a higher PER than Calderon:
> Chris Paul
> Chauncey Billups
> Steve Nash
> ...


That's fine. I wouldn't consider him a top 5 PG though. He probably just barely cracks the top 10.

I said he's a nice player, but I'd rather have a PG who's strengths are defense and ball handling.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

andalusian said:


> Nothing was forgotten. JC's PER is higher than D-Will's this year. D-Will is 5th, however.


Where are you getting your PER from.

I don't know what random site you got it from, but D-Will is a better player in almost every single way.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

hollinger's espn player efficiency rating i'm assuming. Defense doesn't really factor in as much as it's hard to quantify.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Jose is higher by like .10....And I really don't know how you can argue he's better than Williams, even taking out defense.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

B-Roy, no one is saying he's better than Williams (unless I missed something), just that he has a higher PER.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

wastro said:


> B-Roy, no one is saying he's better than Williams (unless I missed something), just that he has a higher PER.


On one site. Ironically, Williams has a higher effectiveness on just about every other site I've checked. Which leads me to wonder how Hollinger calculates his PER.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

While he's intriguing on lots of levels (even the age is about right, I was surprised to notice), I just can't see Artest in a Blazers uniform. It's not just that he's a headcase. He's got an ugly history of interactions with his wife, the scene _post_ brawl with the Pacers, who did a decent job of standing by him, where those relationships finally melted down, etc.

Dennis Rodman was a headcase, but I don't recall him being particularly violent, (though maybe I'm remembering wrong). Anyway, I'd be fine with someone who occasionally got dressed up in a wedding gown and tried to marry himself. Whatever, dude.  He really could play, though.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

-Sonny- said:


> Yesterday on Comcast's "talkin ball" Jason Quick said the Blazers have two goals this summer:
> 
> **Upgrade at PG*
> **Lockdown defender at the three*
> ...


I didn't hit the link, but was there any talk about a possible summer:

*Upgrade at Blazer Beat Reporter* 

position at the *O*? Cause that would be awesome!

STOMP


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

STOMP said:


> I didn't hit the link, but was there any talk about a possible summer:
> 
> *Upgrade at Blazer Beat Reporter*
> 
> ...


Maybe this isn't the thread for this but I've been pretty happy with Quick's reporting. I'm curious what folks would want him to do differently.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Ron Ron would be a great fit, as would a guy like Battier. I would love to have either of these guys starting at the 3 for us next year.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Quick and Freeman have been outstanding this whole season! They always go to practices, and let us in on some great inside info. I travel for work and get a chance to read sports pages covering other NBA teams, and trust me, we are lucky to have these guys!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I dont care what people say, I would take a chance on Artest. First off, this team needs a mean streak. Artest has numerous flaws, but make him happy(Which he would be on this young and talented team) and he will stand up for his teammates like his momma just got dissed. It would be a very risky move, but I just think that taking a player of his quality is worth the risk. I just dont know. He could be our Bruce Bowen. I know Bruce has a dirty reputation, but few NBA teams have won without a 'dirty' asset. Bowen on SAS. Wallace on DET. Fox on LAL. Rodman on CHI. Lambier on DET. 

It might be just a 50/50 chance to work, but it is a risk worth taking.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm not sure how Artest would handle having a younger player( BRoy) being in charge. His toughness and defense would be a huge asset to the team.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Quick and Freeman have been outstanding this whole season! They always go to practices, and let us in on some great inside info. I travel for work and get a chance to read sports pages covering other NBA teams, and trust me, we are lucky to have these guys!


That's kinda what I've been thinking. It seems like too many folks are ready to _assume_ the grass must be greener without even getting much of a look at it. It seems to me Quick and Freeman are pretty straight with facts and, perhaps more so than in past years, are careful to say when they're guessing about things. Another semi-regular complaint is that they don't always reveal their sources -- they _can't_ always to so or said source is likely to either cease sharing or cease having anything to share.

Maybe there are other more reasonable complaints. If so, I really _would_ be interested in hearing them. Much like with McMillan, I'm generally supportive of the work he's done _and_ I'm interested to hear thoughtful "bashing," but when it's all sweeping generalizations....


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Artest would be the best player we could possibly put into the 3 spot. all league defender, and great post up game. If we got him, we would probably be favorites to win it all for 5 years.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

A head case like Rodman can work out on a team with strong leaders (hard to imagine but Isiah Thomas once was along with Joe Dumars, and certainly Jordan/Pippen). But even David Robinson could ultimately not keep Rodman under control. And yes Artest has more off court issues. Rodman was nutty but until later years stayed out of real trouble. 

I can see adding a head case, one single head case, in 3 or 4 years. When the team is established, Roy has league-wide respect as a leader, Oden is the best center in the NBA and the Blazers are annual championship contenders. (Gosh, sounds sweet, doesn't it?) But now, on what is still a very young team, no.

BTW, Hispanic Causing Panic, are you raiding my avatar drawer?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

We could take a gamble and trade Martell Webster to the T-Wolves for Corey Brewer. Corey's had a pretty bad season this year, but coming out of college, he was touted as an outstanding defender.

I personally think that we don't need an upgrade at PG. We need to pair Brandon Roy with a really athletic PG/SG combo, that has good handles...Roy can lead the half court offense, Guard #2 (Rudy Fernandez/Russell Westbrook) can run the break and push the ball up the court.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> We could take a gamble and trade Martell Webster to the T-Wolves for Corey Brewer. Corey's had a pretty bad season this year, but coming out of college, he was touted as an outstanding defender.
> 
> I personally think that we don't need an upgrade at PG. We need to pair Brandon Roy with a really athletic PG/SG combo, that has good handles...Roy can lead the half court offense, Guard #2 (Rudy Fernandez/Russell Westbrook) can run the break and push the ball up the court.


I think Minnesota would be the one taking the gamble.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

B-Roy said:


> Where are you getting your PER from.
> 
> I don't know what random site you got it from, but D-Will is a better player in almost every single way.


The random site is ESPN. It's a small company from some backwood area in the North East. Not a lot of people have heard about it - but they seem to do a good job. I predict they will be rather successful given time.

No one said anything about JC being better than D-Will - but his PER is higher this year, and since Hollinger is the one responsible for the PER formula, you can bet he calculates it well.

The fact that D-Will is a better player with a higher ceiling is a good thing in the context of availability for the Blazers - since there is no way in hell Utah will let Deron out of their clutches - while JC is potentially available since Toronto is paying big money for TJ Ford, JC and TJ compete for minutes and there are some holes in Toronto's line-up that could be served well by some of Portland's youth - so if they want to upgrade there - they might be willing to let go of JC in a sign-and trade.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I still think a reasonable upgrade at PG to obtain is still Devin Harris. Supposedly Thorn liked Jack for some reason.. let him have him as part of a package deal for Harris

Calderon may command too high a price


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Trader Ed said:


> Calderon may command too high a price


Exactly, this offseason is the worst time to try and get Calderon. Travis + Rudy + 08 pick is really the best we can do for Calderon, and Toronto still might not bite as he is the best story of the year for that team. But from our end thats a lot to give up for a PG that will be a defensive liability and possibly sitting on the bench in the 4th like Damon did for Greg Anthony. In summer of '09 if we strike out in the FA market we may be able to snag TJ Ford away for nothing. 


I really like the idea of adding Artest, but I really agree with crandc right now is just not a good moment to add a piece such as him. We are not competing for a title next year, we are teaching our team to play together and learn how to win. A piece like Artest will be a good addition when we are contending, not when we are getting our team to grow and allowing our big 3 to exert their leadership.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Why would you trade Fernandez before you even see what he can do in the NBA? That is just dumb...

And Calderon is an ok PG....certainly nothing to overpay for...an upgrade over what we got now? Yeah maybe slightly...but certainly not worth throwing Outlaw or Fernandez away for...


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> Why would you trade Fernandez before you even see what he can do in the NBA?


Because we may never see what he can do in the NBA. Let's be realistic: it's no guarantee that he'll come over. If we can get equity for his rights *and* we know he's not coming over before the other team does, we can make a bit of a steal. Ethical? Not entirely. Smart? Definitely.

Also, we have to consider if we're going to run Rudy at SF, Roy at PG, or some other arrangement. Right now, we just don't know.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^Exactly. If he is gonna be a drama queen... come on.

He will be a backup SG. Simple as that, and if you have a shot to get a starting PG/SF for a long time, by trading a backup, imo you do it.

that said, i'd prefer to keep him. And i'd prefer to keep outlaw and webster. But if the right deal came along, idk.

I really hope Fernandez comes over and shows us what he can do. We can go from there.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

-Sonny- said:


> Yesterday on Comcast's "talkin ball" Jason Quick said the Blazers have two goals this summer:
> 
> **Upgrade at PG*
> **Lockdown defender at the three*


Straight from the book of the San Antonio Spurs . . . not a bad model to duplicate.

So who is a young a Bruce Bowen out there?

IS TJ Ford an upgrade?


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Straight from the book of the San Antonio Spurs . . . not a bad model to duplicate.
> 
> So who is a young a Bruce Bowen out there?
> 
> IS TJ Ford an upgrade?


A young Bruce Bowen? hmmm ... maybe Josh Childress? He's not an outside shooter but he makes a living as a good defender and high % shooter who gets to the foul line with high frequency. He's coming off the bench for Atlanta and he's in the last year of his deal, so maybe a sign and trade could be in the offing?

TJ Ford would be a talent upgrade, but his long term health is too much risk in my mind.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^i like Childress. It would depend on what to give up, but i like him. WOuld we be able to just sing him? or would it have to be a sign and trade? cuz i'm sure he doesn't want (or deserve) a huge contract, like an all star caliber player.

Anyway, i'm with ya about Ford. I really really like him. He is amazing, but his health problems are just not worth it, even though we would prolly be able to get him at a discounted price. I'm likin' the Mo Williams thought though, from another thread.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Kmurph said:


> Why would you trade Fernandez before you even see what he can do in the NBA? That is just dumb...


why did we trade Tyrus Thomas to Chicago without even seeing what he could do in the NBA? that was just dumb. 

oh wait. maybe not. maybe sometimes perceived value doesn't equal actual value, and you are smarter unloading an asset before perception catches up to reality. 

or maybe sometimes it makes sense to trade one prospect for an equally promising prospect at a position of need. where would Fernandez be drafted this year? I suspect he'd be a top 5 pick (provided he agrees to actually play there and not hide in Europe). if we could trade him for similar value at a position where we have actual need (SF, PF), we'd be dumb not to.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> That's kinda what I've been thinking. It seems like too many folks are ready to _assume_ the grass must be greener without even getting much of a look at it.


yeah, no one else here has ever been outside of Portland and read a sports page. Geez we've all obviously got the world wide web at our fingertips... sometimes the grass not only looks greener but it's not been used as a dogpark

STOMP


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

but he is the type of player we need....so why trade him?


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

RoyToy said:


> Well, KP has said that once you build a strong locker room full of good guys and good leaders, then you can go and take chances on guys. The thing with Artest is I don't trust him to be a team player. If he's willing to be at best a 3rd option then OK. I don't think Artest would we willing to though.
> 
> *AS for Calderon, thanks, but no thanks. Nice player but the Blazers can do better. I can already see Paul and Williams blowing by him. I'd like to have a PG who's strength is defense/pressuring the ball. Blazers will need it in the future against Paul and Williams.*


Dude what are you crazy??? lmfao


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> but he is the type of player we need....so why trade him?


talkin' about Rudy? I agree in the fact that i wouldn't want to trade him, but honestly, we need a PG more than a backup SG.

If we can get a starter for a backup (that we aren't even sure whether he is as good as advertised or if he will even come to portland) i say we do it. But unless we are seriously gonna get a pretty damn good PG, i don't want to trade Outlaw, Webster or Rudy, or our 1st.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> talkin' about Rudy? I agree in the fact that i wouldn't want to trade him, but honestly, we need a PG more than a backup SG.
> 
> If we can get a starter for a backup (that we aren't even sure whether he is as good as advertised or if he will even come to portland) i say we do it. But unless we are seriously gonna get a pretty damn good PG, i don't want to trade Outlaw, Webster or Rudy, or our 1st.


Do you? I still am advocating going big, and causing the problems for the other teams every night.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Do you? I still am advocating going big, and causing the problems for the other teams every night.


I want to go fast and create problems that way. LMA can beat most every player that guards him down the floor, so take advantage of that.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I think Minnesota would be the one taking the gamble.


It would be a dice roll for both teams, but a balanced trade.
Brewer has one of the lowest FG% in the league, and can barely get off the bench on a crappy Minnesota team. Webster and Brewer are about the same age.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> It would be a dice roll for both teams, but a balanced trade.
> Brewer has one of the lowest FG% in the league, and can barely get off the bench on a crappy Minnesota team. Webster and Brewer are about the same age.


Teams rarely trade a player after their rookie season, they just have a hard time admitting they made a mistake that quickly, especially with the same GM (McHale) running the team.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

*Good defensive SF's:
-Josh Smith
-Ron Artest
-AK47
-Corey Brewer
-Danny Granger*

*PG upgrades:
-Mike Conley
-Jose Calderon
-Mo Williams*


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

BenDavis503 said:


> Dude what are you crazy??? lmfao


Explain or don't comment anymore.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> talkin' about Rudy? I agree in the fact that i wouldn't want to trade him, but honestly, we need a PG more than a backup SG.


You may not agree with them, but management and the coaching staff seems to think that Roy is a fine PG... Nate plays him there most of the 4th quarter every night. I expect a three guard rotation of Blake Rudy & Roy to be a very nice mix.

STOMP


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> You may not agree with them, but management and the coaching staff seems to think that Roy is a fine PG... Nate plays him there most of the 4th quarter every night. I expect a three guard rotation of Blake Rudy & Roy to be a very nice mix.


Yea, in crucial times Roy is PG.



> Explain or don't comment anymore.


did you actually tell somebody to not comment?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> why did we trade Tyrus Thomas to Chicago without even seeing what he could do in the NBA? that was just dumb.


One guy is one of...if not THE best player in Europe...2nd on par to the NBA and putting up significant numbers...Thomas was a guy who really exploded onto the scene during NCAA\Conference tournament play...and put up pedestrian numbers during the year, but flashed some talent...particularly some sick athletic abilities...I just don't think your comparison is valid at all quite frankly...



> or maybe sometimes it makes sense to trade one prospect for an equally promising prospect at a position of need. where would Fernandez be drafted this year? I suspect he'd be a top 5 pick (provided he agrees to actually play there and not hide in Europe). if we could trade him for similar value at a position where we have actual need (SF, PF), we'd be dumb not to.



I would think you should know as well as anyone else that not every draft is as as strong as another...I particularly don't think this draft is a very strong one...I have no idea where Fernandez would be drafted if he were eligible in this draft...or where Pritchard and mgmt view him in comparison to the top 5 players in this draft...personally I don't think POR can get those picks anyway, not w\o giving up more than is reasonable...I do know that Pritchard has spoken very highly of Fernandez and his potential impact on this team next year...

How does Pritchard view Fernandez vs Mayo? or Rose? for example, I don't know...but certainly if he views them as superior and he can trade Fernandez straight up for one of those players...then yeah I see your point, but I don't think a top 5 pick can be had for that...So are one of those players worth adding our 13th pick and Outlaw too? Personally I don't think so, but if Pritchard does, who am I to say he doesn't know what he is doing? 

I'll be real surprised if Pritchard deals Fernandez...I think he values him much more than many here do... 



> Because we may never see what he can do in the NBA. Let's be realistic: it's no guarantee that he'll come over. If we can get equity for his rights *and* we know he's not coming over before the other team does, we can make a bit of a steal. Ethical? Not entirely. Smart? Definitely.


LOL...One article and some of you panic about him coming over....Try to not read TOO much into it, ok?? These things have been said before by many other players. Is there a chance that he doesn't come over next year? Sure, there is always a chance, but I think there is a FAR greater chance that he ends up on this roster next year...but of course by then all of this "He's not coming over talk" will be long forgotten...The guy has stated numerous times his desire to play in the NBA, and history weighs heavily in POR factor on this one...So I wouldn't worry about one article...

AS for his comments about Nate, again I wouldn't read to much into that either...These types of comments are often taken out of context or misinterpreted...The bottom line is if Rudy is good, he will play...Sergio doesn't play a lot, b\c frankly he doesn't deserve to...



> He will be a backup SG. Simple as that, and if you have a shot to get a starting PG/SF for a long time, by trading a backup, IMO you do it.


Hey may end up being a starting SG...and even Pritchard and McMillan have commented about a future Fernandez\Roy backcourt...and given that Roy takes over at the PG spot frequently as is...that scenario is not far fetched at all.....He may be a backup to begin as he adjusts...or he may not be...chances are that he will though, but I would expect him to be more than just a "typical bench player"

As for Calderon, I'll say it again...I don't think his IMPACT would be that much more significant than what we have now...Certainly not worth throwing Fernandez or Outlaw away for...I just think some fans get so desperate to see a change (at PG in this case) that they start overvaluing players on another team...as I feel many are with Calderon in particular...Nice player? Yeah...Better than what we got? Possibly, yes....Worth giving up Fernandez\Outlaw for? No...not by a longshot.

and I agree that while PER is a interesting statistic it doesn't necessarily reflect a players ACTUAL impact on a team...I think it is a little more complicated than that....


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

crandc said:


> A head case like Rodman can work out on a team with strong leaders (hard to imagine but Isiah Thomas once was along with Joe Dumars, and certainly Jordan/Pippen). But even David Robinson could ultimately not keep Rodman under control. And yes Artest has more off court issues. Rodman was nutty but until later years stayed out of real trouble.
> 
> I can see adding a head case, one single head case, in 3 or 4 years. When the team is established, Roy has league-wide respect as a leader, Oden is the best center in the NBA and the Blazers are annual championship contenders. (Gosh, sounds sweet, doesn't it?) But now, on what is still a very young team, no.
> 
> BTW, Hispanic Causing Panic, are you raiding my avatar drawer?


I don't know what you are talking about! My wife just took this pic of me in the basement!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

If the Blazers added Artest I might stop being a fan.


----------



## Karl Malones Elbows (Mar 20, 2008)

I agree with ZachAddy, we should get Harris.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Nightfly said:


> If the Blazers added Artest I might stop being a fan.


Jaysus Chrysler, grow a pair. :raised_ey


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

-Sonny- said:


> Jaysus Chrysler, grow a pair. :raised_ey


^^Hitler's exact words to his generals just before invading Russia ...

(pardon the invocation of Godwin's law ... sorta)


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

-Sonny- said:


> Jaysus Chrysler, grow a pair. :raised_ey


What does that even mean?

Ron Artest is my least favorite player in the NBA. Especially after the brawl.

I don't think it's unreasonable that I wouldn't want him to be a Blazer.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Nightfly said:


> What does that even mean?


He gave you a compliment. His point was that you debate as well as LaMarcus plays. High praise, indeed.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't like Artest either. 

If we get Oden and Rudy next year, i wouldn't mind just staying put.

Let the draft handle our business. Mayo (who might drop after gettin' bounced in the 1st)... Westbrook (who is seriously amazing) Hudson (unbelievably amazing player) are probably 3 we can shoot for. If not, i just say we make our trades around the draft. I don't think a drastic redo of this team is needed. I love our team.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I don't know what you are talking about! My wife just took this pic of me in the basement!


obviously, Crandc and HCP are married, and didn't even know it!!


----------



## DucRider (Dec 22, 2007)

crandc said:


> A head case like Rodman can work out on a team with strong leaders (hard to imagine but Isiah Thomas once was along with Joe Dumars, and certainly Jordan/Pippen). But even David Robinson could ultimately not keep Rodman under control. And yes Artest has more off court issues. Rodman was nutty but until later years stayed out of real trouble.
> 
> I can see adding a head case, one single head case, in 3 or 4 years. When the team is established, Roy has league-wide respect as a leader, Oden is the best center in the NBA and the Blazers are annual championship contenders. (Gosh, sounds sweet, doesn't it?) But now, on what is still a very young team, no.
> 
> BTW, Hispanic Causing Panic, are you raiding my avatar drawer?


I agree, maybe 3 or 4 years, but I think not just contenders for Portland fans to accept a head-case, but champs. Then, every year or two, they can bring in a nut that can play, B-Roy and GO keep them straight and win it all again. 

The locker room is going to change a lot already next year with GO and maybe Rudy in it, better to let it play out then add competition for the team leader...I figure they are 10 games better next year with what they have now and in the playoffs, scaring the hell out of everyone by then, maybe going 16-4 in the last 20...


----------

